# [Win10] - Mausklick funktioniert nicht, Mausover & -bewegung geht!



## gin0v4 (10. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ich mache gerade ein Wohnzimmerlan und wir haben folgendes Problem, die Maus eines Kumpels funktioniert nicht richtig:

- *Links- & Rechtsklick werden nicht umgesetzt*
- Die Maus funktioniert an anderen Computern
- Mit anderen Mäusen passiert das gleiche
- Die Maus kann bewegt werden und wenn beispielsweise mit der Tastatur ein Fenster geöffnet wird erkennt Windows ein "Mouseover" (Die Schrift bei Steam leuchtet beispielsweise, wenn man mit der Maus darüber fährt)

Komischerweise scheint Windows allerdings einen Mausklick zu erkennen, da wenn ein Explorerfenster geöffnet wird und wir auf den leeren Desktop klicken, verschwindet das Explorerfenster quasi wieder in den Hintergrund.


Strange...


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2015)

Hier hatte jemand die gleichen Symptome: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...er-reagiert-nicht-auf-klicks.html#post7892780


----------

